# Dialogue



## TFW

Hi, I need that someone help me to translate a dialogue from a very good Polish movie (Dzien swira). It only lasts 7 seconds:

http://www.goear.com/listen/2bb0dcb/dialogues-to-translate-1-


----------



## cyruslb

-Mom, I don't want a soup for letters, I want to talk to you. 
-For letters, you can have a talk and eat


----------



## TFW

cyruslb said:


> -Mom, I don't want a soup for letters, I want to talk to you.
> -For letters, you can have a talk and eat


Thank you so much for your help.
Bye.


----------



## majlo

I don't remember the movie well enough to tell what this excerpt is about but the above doesn't make any sense.


----------



## TFW

majlo said:


> I don't remember the movie well enough to tell what this excerpt is about but the above doesn't make any sense.


En otro lado había hallado una traducción similar a la de cyruslb, pero la que hizo él me resultó mas entendible. Por eso al final http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=524367creo haberle encontrado la vuelta a la traducción de esta parte de la película.
Saludos.


----------



## majlo

That's why some context would help.


----------



## Lorenc

majlo said:


> That's why some context would help.



This is the relevant passage. "na listy" is in reply to "skrzynkę?" and has nothing to do with the soup 

MAMA: Co się stało!? Zjedz coś. 


SYN: Mamo, nie jestem głodny. Uderzyłem się w skrzynkę. 


MAMA: Skrzynkę? Zupy zjedz talerz gorącej.
MAMA: Pomidorowa, przynajmniej dobra.


SYN: Mamo, nie chcę zupy --- na listy.
SYN: Chcę z mamą porozmawiać


MAMA: Na listy? Możesz rozmawiać i jeść.


SYN: Mamo, nie chcę jeść...


----------



## LilianaB

_Na listy_ refers to  _skrzynke_. First he says that he hit a  box. Then he talkes about soup and goes back to describing what box he hit. First he says: I hit a box, implying that he got injured, and then after some time he goes back to the subject and specifies the box as a mailbox.


----------



## kimnana

LilianaB said:


> _Na listy_ refers to  _skrzynke_. First he says that he hit a  box. Then he talkes about soup and goes back to describing what box he hit. First he says: I hit a box, implying that he got injured, and then after some time he goes back to the subject and specifies the box as a mailbox.


muy precisa con el diálogo.


----------

